# [OFFTOPIC] La fonera ¿Merece la pena? (Opinión)

## Howlett

Buenas, a ver si me podéis ayudar en mi pequeño dilema.

La cosa es que hace poco me pillé un MacBook (nota mental: instalar gentoo en el cacharro) y entre este y la PSP es necesario poner una red Wi-Fi en mi casa pero ya. Buscando, buscando di con este vídeo en el que un tipo te explica, a mi parecer, bastante bien de que va el tema de la fonera y la comunidad FON. Me interesa mucho este concepto de Wi-Fi social (de hecho, tenía pensado deja mi Wi-Fi abierta sí o sí), pero también me he encontrado otras opiniones sobre este tema, por eso ahora dudo:

¿Me recomendáis hacerme con este router Wi-Fi y formar parte de la comunidad FON?

¿Hasta que punto es configurable el router? La verdad es que el hecho de que venga con Linux es otra cosa que me llama mucho la atención.

Puestos a pillarme un router de estos ¿Es mejor la Fonera normal o mejor miro la Fonera+ con la Fontenna? No es que tenga mucho dinero ahora mismo y si el nuevo router no trae muchas ventajas prefiero decantarme por el modelo original.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## Stolz

Sobre la comunidad FON: Si pretendes compartir Internet la decisión es tuya. Existe información de sobra en la página de Fon. Si compartes su filosofía no veo por qué no ser fonero. Yo mismo soy fonero activo.

Sobre la Fonera: Es cierto que la Fonera con el firmware original viene con Linux. De hecho es una modificación de una versión antigua de OpenWrt. Pero que no te engañe el nombre, aunque es Linux viene capada de forma que no puedes configurar nada (solo lo justo para hacer un AP). Si quieres usarla para algo mas avanzado necesitarás cambiarle el firmware. Si la pretendes usarla como router wifi con el firmware original mejor olvidate ya que ni siquiera tienes acceso a la consola. Sabiendo esto lo que hay que plantearse ahora es ¿merece la pena un router wifi que cambiandole el firmware puedes tener un linux 100% funcional para hacer lo que quieras con él, que cabe en la palma de una mano, que no hace nada de ruido, que soporta inyección de paquetes,... y que además cuesta menos de 20€? Mi respuesta es un rotundo sí, pero ten en cuenta que con esto en principio violas el acuerdo con Fon. Digo en principio porque una vez cambiado el firmware puedes volver a instalarte los programas para compartir con FON y así tener las dos cosas, un firmware sin capar y la conexión compartida a Internet.

Fonera vs. Fonera+ La Fonera+ es mejor aparato pero la Fonera ahora mismo tiene muchas mas posibilidades por el tema de cambiarle el Firmware y porque su precio es mucho más suculento.

Sobre la antena: Si pretendes dar cobertura en dos puntos concretos en línea recta, la Fontenna es una gozada, especialmente cuando la distancia es muy grande. Pero si pretendes dar cobertura en más de dos puntos (por ejemplo varias habitaciones) y la distancia es corta, va mucho mejor la antena de serie de la Fonera.

Si decides formar parte de la comunidad mandame un privado porque creo que aun me queda alguna invitación para conseguir la Fonera y la Fontenna por unos 20€

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## Howlett

Hay una cosa que llevo buscando todo el día y me trae de cabeza. La cosa es que si me pillo un cacharrito de estos, aparte de meterle una distribución libre como OpenWRT o DD-WRT (supongo que OpenWRT es la que más me llama), también querría que los ordenadores que se conecten a la fonera estuviesen dentro de la misma red que los ordenadores que tengo actualmente dentro de la LAN normal de mi casa. Me explico mejor:

Ahora mismo tengo un router normalito (un SpeedTouch 510) con el DHCP activado y demás, que ofrece una red con direcciones 192.168.1.X. Pues bien, me gustaría que la Fonera asignase direcciones en el mismo rango a los ordenadores que se conecten a ella vía Wi-Fi, es decir, que pertenezcan todos a la misma red en vez de a una red distinta creada por la propia fonera. Así me evitaría líos a la hora de configurar los servidores NFS y demás. Seguro que esto no es nada del otro mundo, pero me pierdo entre tanta terminología sobre redes, porque no se si algo así se llama Bridge, Punto de Acceso Wireless, o qué. Creo que lo que busco se consigue con ESTO.

Si se puede hacer eso que he descrito no me lo pensaría mucho más, la verdad.

----------

## Stolz

Por supuesto es posible, solo tienes que configurar la Fonera en modo puente (brige) y conectarla por ethernet a tu router SpeedTouch (o cualquier otro switch de tu red). De esta forma cualquier ordenador que se conecte por wifi a la Fonera recibirá la IP del servidor DHCP del  SpeedTouch.

Ojo que es el router SpeedTouch el que asignará la IP, no la Fonera, es decir, que no te hace falta instalar servidor DHCP en la Fonera (bueno, en realidad ya viene instalado pero te tocará desactivarlo si ya tienes uno). Lo matizo porque has dicho "...la Fonera asignase direcciones en el mismo rango...". Si quieres puedes hacer que sea la Fonera la que asigne las direcciones, pero si ya tienes un servidor DHCP funcionando no necesitas otro.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## Howlett

 *Stolz wrote:*   

> Por supuesto es posible, solo tienes que configurar la Fonera en modo puente (brige) y conectarla por ethernet a tu router SpeedTouch (o cualquier otro switch de tu red). De esta forma cualquier ordenador que se conecte por wifi a la Fonera recibirá la IP del servidor DHCP del  SpeedTouch.
> 
> Ojo que es el router SpeedTouch el que asignará la IP, no la Fonera, es decir, que no te hace falta instalar servidor DHCP en la Fonera (bueno, en realidad ya viene instalado pero te tocará desactivarlo si ya tienes uno). Lo matizo porque has dicho "...la Fonera asignase direcciones en el mismo rango...". Si quieres puedes hacer que sea la Fonera la que asigne las direcciones, pero si ya tienes un servidor DHCP funcionando no necesitas otro.
> 
> Saludozzzzzzz

 

Gracias, me quedo más tranquilo así. Y también gracias por aclararme el tema del DHCP y demás, siempre me hago un lío con esas cosas, estoy muy verde en el tema de las redes.

Pues me pongo en contacto contigo para de tema de las invitaciones.

Espero que este hilo sirva a otras personas que dudaban como yo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## opotonil

En www.optize.es, he comprado alguna vez no tienen malos precios y el servicio tampoco esta mal aunque aveces se retrasan un poco con los envios, tienes la fonera de oferta por 8,61€ + iva + gastos de envio, no se donde saldra mejor...

http://www.optize.es/servlet/FONERA_FONERA__ROUTER_INALAMBRICO_PARA_EL_MOVIM_337117_optize.html

Salu2.

----------

## mad93

Supongo que se le podrá hacer un tftp para cambiarle el firmware como a los linksys no?

Particularmente tengo dos linksys y estoy muy contento con ellos. Ademas tengo uno para enlazar externamente a una red social (no sabria como más describirlo xD), un mikrotik con routerOS, que es una maravilla (la conectividad es muy superior a la de un linksys, el precio también... xD).

Yo estoy conectado a www.guifi.net , que es un modelo diferente, social básicamente, no amparado por ninguna empresa (directamente, algunas han montado algunos tramos troncales y principalmente ayuntamientos que se han cansado de proyectos de la generalitat de catalunya como Flash10, humo básicamente, y se lo han montado ellos).

La fonera, sinceramente lo veo como humo, mucho marqueting i poca aplicación práctica, pero bueno, también es cierto que como aquí se ha implantado guifi.net tampoco se ha podido testear la otra opción.

----------

## Howlett

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> En www.optize.es, he comprado alguna vez no tienen malos precios y el servicio tampoco esta mal aunque aveces se retrasan un poco con los envios, tienes la fonera de oferta por 8,61€ + iva + gastos de envio, no se donde saldra mejor...
> 
> http://www.optize.es/servlet/FONERA_FONERA__ROUTER_INALAMBRICO_PARA_EL_MOVIM_337117_optize.html
> 
> Salu2.

 

Sólo quería agradecerte el enlace. Me llegó el router este mismo lunes y me puse manos a la obra con él. Le instale OpenWRT y lo configuré en modo bridge tal y como yo quería, pero ahora me surge una duda. He pensado en la siguiente configuración pero no se si es posible:

1) Crear una red wifi en modo bridge para extender la LAN que tengo, como he hecho hasta ahora. Esta sería la red privada

2) Crear una segunda red wifi para crear una red pública que reparta IPs por medio de DHCP.

Lo que me gustaría es dejar sin restricciones a la red privada, en cuanto a límite de ancho de banda se refiere, y poner un control de tráfico, página de bienvenida, etc, en la pública. De momento no he conseguido hacer que la pública asigne direcciones por DHCP. En fin, seguiré buscando el modo de hacer esto por ahí ^^U

En cuanto al router en sí, está bastante bien: Es pequeñito, no hace ruido y pasas las horas muertas con él.

A los routers Linksys ya les eché el ojo cuando buscaba un router wifi, pero se salían de presupuesto XD. Eso sí, tienen pinta de ser cosa fina.

----------

## mad93

Podria interesarte esto (portal captivo) si usas openwrt, el autor dice que es aplicable a otros aparatos, http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=55771

Tambien puedes echarle una ojeada a capo -> http://freshmeat.net/projects/capo/ (pero con este diria que necesitas un proxy con squid).

----------

## opotonil

Con la fonera ni idea de como sera, yo con el linksys que tenia hacia algo asi, va de memoria asi que seguramente haya errores:

En /etc/config/network creaba 2 vlan y las configuraba (no incluyo la parte loopback ni wan):

```

config switch eth0

    option vlan0    "0 1 2 3 5*"

    option vlan1    "4 5"

config interface lan

        option ifname        eth0.0

        option proto         static

        option ipaddr        192.168.1.1

        option netmask     255.255.255.0

        option gateway     192.168.1.1

config interface dmz

        option ifname        eth0.1

        option proto         static

        option ipaddr        192.168.1.2

        option netmask     255.255.255.0

        option gateway     192.168.1.2

```

En /etc/config/wireless creaba 2 configuraciones cada una de ellas asociada a una de las vlan anteriores:

```

config wifi-device        wl0

    option type             broadcom

    option channel        11

config wifi-iface

    option device           wl0

    option network        lan

    option mode            'ap'

    option ssid               'lan'

    option encryption     none

config wifi-iface

    option device           wl0

    option network        dmz

    option mode            'ap'

    option ssid               'dmz'

    option encryption     none

```

Y por ultimo en /etc/config/dhcp, si no recuerdo mal, configuraba la asignacion dhcp para cada red

Con esto me quedaba:

 - El rj45: 5 en la wan, internet

 - Los rj45: 1, 2, 3 en la lan junto con el essid "lan"

 - El rj45: 4 en la dmz junto con el essid "dmz"

Y bueno ya solo quedaba configurar el iptables:

 - Permitir la comunicacion (forward) entre la lan y la wan por un lado y la dmz y la wan por otro.

 - Impedir la comunicacion (forward) entre la lan y la dmz.

Salu2.

----------

